# Have a config in mind,suggest something if you have something better in mind.



## Jripper (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola fellas (and felli's too),
Ok here's the deal.After a long hard 3 years without a dedicated GPU,m finally planning on buying one this may.
Trouble is...I have around 19k and some other parts need to be bought as well.
My current config is:-
Core2duo E4400 (2Ghz)
1 GB DDR2 RAM Kingston(800 Mhz)
Intel original DG965RY motherboard
Seagate 7200.12 500GB HDD
Frontech PSU @450 watts
And an LG optical drive that is busted. :\

I know my processor and motherboard is outdated(RAM is too,but it will do for now).
M planning on buying an Ati HD5770.Thing is that the upcoming GTX 470 is said to be priced at 15k..
Anyways,the required tthings to be bought are:-
   Items                                 My  pick
1)A new PSU                 Zebronics 600W @ 3.2k
2)A dvd writer                       LG @1.1k
3)1GB DDR2 RAM                 Kingston @ 1.2k
4)A new cabinet      Anything around 1.6k(coolermaster elite 310)
5)GPU                    5770 @ 9-10k or (waiting+Gtx 470 xD) or a 5850 if I                   can get it for 12k

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------

If you guys have anything better in mind pur-leez let me know.
I do hope the GPU does ok wid my motherboard and processor combo. :\
I guess there will be some bottlenecking,but it can't be helped.I simply cannot upgrade my CPU and motherboard this year if I want the stuff above. :\
Have to wait till next year.
BTW does bottlenecking damage a GPU?? :O


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Hola fellas (and felli's too),
> Ok here's the deal.After a long hard 3 years without a dedicated GPU,m finally planning on buying one this may.
> Trouble is...I have around 19k and some other parts need to be bought as well.
> My current config is:-
> ...



well your pc old. so i will suggest better sell it off. & get a new config all together. else it'll seriously bottleneck the graphics card. look at this config:

Processor: Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz: 3.7k
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G A3+: 3.7k or TA785G3 HD: 4.3k
Ram: Transcend 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz C9: 2.5k
Hard Disk: use from your old rig.
Graphics Card: Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5: 8.2k
Optical Drives: LG 22X SATA DVD-RW: 1.1k
PSU: FSP Saga II 400W: 2.1k
Cabinet: reuse old cabby.

Total: 21.8k (considering the latter mobo). get the extra 2.8k by selling your existing pc. hows it?



> I simply cannot upgrade my CPU and motherboard this year if I want the stuff above. :\



i think now u can upgrade your pc "simply" 



> BTW does bottlenecking damage a GPU?? :O



never heard of such a thing, but surely damages mood. when the game you awaiting to play for long starts lagging.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmm..well thats definitely an option you stated,However,the reason I said that I couldn't upgrade my CPU and GPU this year was that I was planning to upgrade those next year. xDD

Was planning on an i5-i7 based rig as prices would surely drop by then. :\(As m not too aware of Amd based mobo+processor configs).
So...with that in mind,do ya think that I should still sell the PC this year and buy d one u mentoned??Or should I deal wid bottlenecking for a few months and then match the 5770/5850/GTX470(whatever) with an i5-i7??

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

BTW thank yuo for suggesting the alternative.  appreciate it. \m/


----------



## Jripper (Mar 20, 2010)

BTW can anyone tell what is the price of a phenom quad core??
Is it compatible with every chipset(i mean the 785 platform)?
Recommend a mobo for a phenom quad core please.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Hmm..well thats definitely an option you stated,However,the reason I said that I couldn't upgrade my CPU and GPU this year was that I was planning to upgrade those next year. xDD
> 
> Was planning on an i5-i7 based rig as prices would surely drop by then. :\(As m not too aware of Amd based mobo+processor configs).
> So...with that in mind,do ya think that I should still sell the PC this year and buy d one u mentoned??Or should I deal wid bottlenecking for a few months and then match the 5770/5850/GTX470(whatever) with an i5-i7??
> ...



no problem buddy. 

actually i thought its better you completely change the rig & get a balance rig. rather than a pc which puts more weight in graphics department.

i5's price won't decrease too much. very less chance. Next year Sandy Bridge coming & subsequently AMD may release some other solution. so i'll say what you plan to buy buy now rather than waiting.

an X3 + 2Gb DDR3 ram (later add 2Gb more) + HD5770 will be best solution for you. low cost but average gaming pc that will last few years.



Jripper said:


> BTW can anyone tell what is the price of a phenom quad core??
> Is it compatible with every chipset(i mean the 785 platform)?
> Recommend a mobo for a phenom quad core please.



if you into gaming, you better of considering Athlon II X4 or maybe X3. add the rest of the money in getting as powerful a graphics card as you can afford anyhow. & OC it after 2yrs when games demand more cpu power.

yes all phenoms (athlons same way) are compatible. just check the motherboard support processor having TDP of 125W (140W will be better).

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

minimum is Biostar TA785G A3+. but it supports 125W only. if you can spend 5.5k i suggest you get this: MSI 785G-E53 @ 5.5k. very good mobo. full ATX & if OC friendly.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok...thanks yet again.
So...for a combined budget of 9k for mobo+processor.
Say I get a MSI 785G-E53 @ 5.5k.Are there any Athlon II X4's for 4k??
And will this mobo support other AMD processors in the near future(I mean the 790 chipset is already here after all.)??
Hate to nag so many times,but m nearly blind concerning AMD mobo and proccy's. X__x.

I need the CPU+mobo to last for atleast 2 years untill the next upgrade. 

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

Guess I'll have to do with an athlon II X3 425 for now.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Ok...thanks yet again.
> So...for a combined budget of 9k for mobo+processor.
> Say I get a MSI 785G-E53 @ 5.5k.Are there any Athlon II X4's for 4k??
> And will this mobo support other AMD processors in the near future(I mean the 790 chipset is already here after all.)??
> ...



it happens. cause Intels base is much more here than AMD. also many ppls stay away from AMD cause their last 2-3 generation products were nothing but flops. super flops.

well, get the MSI 785GM E53. its good mobo. support 140W proccy so you not need change mobo. for proccy, consider X3. may try your luck unlock to X4 or may even unlock the 6Mb L3 cache. yes its possible. with X3, you may get 4th core or L3 cache or maybe both.

well i have read almost all the reviews of Athlon X4's (620 & 630 mainly) that are put forward by review sites. according to Tom's Hardware, X3 better gaming cpu than X4. cause it got higher clock speed & 3 cores. so if a game wants more speed, it delivers. more cores, yes it still delivers. best of both words. get it without doubt.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 21, 2010)

Okies boss.
xDD

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------

BTW what about these two motherboards??
Biostar TA785G A3+: 3.7k and TA785G3 HD: 4.3k
I mean what is their overclocking ease,TDP rating and form factor??

Since I am on a tight budget,I may have to consider one of these.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Okies boss.
> xDD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------
> ...



TA785G3+ is not good. better consider TA785G3 HD. it got future upgrade headroom & got some OC potential. it cost 4.3k usually & look cool.

TA785G3+: 125W. only 2 DIMM slots & mATX.

TA785G3 HD: 140W. 4 DIMM slots & mATX.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 22, 2010)

^
Okay.Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2010)

no problem. happy to help.


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

do not hope for steep fall for intel core i7 even for next year.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 25, 2010)

^ Err.yes.Thats why I decided to buy amd.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 30, 2010)

About the CPU.
A shop in chandni called technocrat was offering me an athlon II X3 425 for 3450 and they also had an athlon IIX3 435 for 3700.
Which one is better??
Does the 435 have a hidden core/cache as well?
They were offering an MSI 785G-E53 for 4450 and 2 GB transcend RAM for 2950! :O


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 30, 2010)

> Does the 435 have a hidden core/cache as well?



The X3 435 2.9GHz mostly unlocks to a X4, yes so what u get is a X4 635 2.9GHz for free.. In some rare occasions, u can get a Phenom II X4 with 6MB cache(that u hav to be lucky!!!!)

For gaming with a HD5770, this CPU is superb.

As for the GPU buy this:-

*MSI HD5770 HAWK 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.2k* - GET THIS!!!!


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 30, 2010)

@Jripper
comp@ddict's suggestion is good...Go with that ...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> The X3 435 2.9GHz mostly unlocks to a X4, yes so what u get is a X4 635 2.9GHz for free.. In some rare occasions, u can get a Phenom II X4 with 6MB cache(that u hav to be lucky!!!!)



you missed something. acc to u:

1st option: 4th core unlocked.
2nd option: 4th core + L3 cache unlocked.

however theres a 3rd option as well.
3rd option: L3 cache unlocked. Phenom II X3. 3 way lottery. 1 is sure shot.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2010)

Jripper said:


> About the CPU.
> A shop in chandni called technocrat was offering me an athlon II X3 425 for 3450 and they also had an athlon IIX3 435 for 3700.
> Which one is better??
> Does the 435 have a hidden core/cache as well?
> They were offering an MSI 785G-E53 for 4450 and 2 GB transcend RAM for 2950! :O


435 is better and it focuses on gaming
and 1 bad news 
AMD is now making x3 in such a way that the buyer can not unlock the 4th core and neither l3 cache memory
sorry for that


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> 435 is better and it focuses on gaming
> and 1 bad news
> AMD is now making x3 in such a way that the buyer can not unlock the 4th core and neither l3 cache memory
> sorry for that



WHAT? damn. how you know about it? any link? as far as i heard, 890GX or simply 8 series chipset from AMD won't support ACC so basically no unlocking. however board manufacturers are including some features (spell switches) to assist user unlock the hidden cores & L3 caches. easier solution? get any 7 series board that got support for ACC.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 31, 2010)

:O
Err...ok.
So 435 instead of 425 then I guess.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> WHAT? damn. how you know about it? any link? as far as i heard, 890GX or simply 8 series chipset from AMD won't support ACC so basically no unlocking. however board manufacturers are including some features (spell switches) to assist user unlock the hidden cores & L3 caches. easier solution? get any 7 series board that got support for ACC.


i was heartbroken too
and i got all this info from tomshardware.com about a couple of months ago
exactly dont remember which topic was it
however overclkng still perfomable on most 78x,79x boards


----------



## Jripper (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank goodness that I am taking a 785 board then. 
It would help to have a fast quad core at the price of a tri. xDD

BTW does the MSI 785G-E3 support this unlocking of the 4th core/cache/both?

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

Ok hoi another question.
In some other thread,you people suggested that I use a gigabyte Superb 460W with the 5770 that m abt to buy.
According to gigabyte's official website,the superb 460W has only 18A on the +12V rail. :O
Is that ok??
Or even enough to handle a 5770?


----------



## Jripper (Apr 1, 2010)

And yes,what about the USB 3.0 problem?? :\
I know that USB 3 isn't going mainstream for a while,but m expecting it to become mainstream in about 1 or 1,5 years.
Is it backward compatible or will I have to change the motherboard again?


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Jripper said:


> BTW can anyone tell what is the price of a phenom quad core??
> Is it compatible with every chipset(i mean the 785 platform)?
> Recommend a mobo for a phenom quad core please.



absolutely no problem with amd.... i myself brought it a week before.... working beautifuly....

as for usb 3, it would be backward compatible....(read it somewhere in reviews)....


----------



## Jripper (Apr 1, 2010)

^
Thanks.

BTW someone mind answering this:-

"_*BTW does the MSI 785G-E3 support this unlocking of the 4th core/cache/both?


Ok hoi another question.
In some other thread,you people suggested that I use a gigabyte Superb 460W with the 5770 that m abt to buy.
According to gigabyte's official website,the superb 460W has only 18A on the +12V rail. :O
Is that ok??
Or even enough to handle a 5770?*_"


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2010)

Jripper said:


> It would help to have a fast quad core at the price of a tri. xDD
> 
> BTW does the MSI 785G-E3 support this unlocking of the 4th core/cache/both?



Biostar already have added a feature to unlock the hidden cores & caches in their 890GX board but i doubt it'll work without flaws. so better invest in proven tech rather than what i call BETA version or prototypes.

E53 do. no worry about it. all MSI boards do. they are better than Biostar & ECS. Biostar TA785G3 HD too does but individual core unlocking. maybe not. you won't need it. as you will try unlock only 1 core. ACC no. 4 core. ACC off. 3 core. so do consider Biostar if you cross your budget.



> Ok hoi another question.
> In some other thread,you people suggested that I use a gigabyte Superb 460W with the 5770 that m abt to buy.
> According to gigabyte's official website,the superb 460W has only 18A on the +12V rail. :O
> Is that ok??
> Or even enough to handle a 5770?



for HD5770, you should use something like CX400W or Seasonic 380W or FSP Saga II 500W. Gigabyte 460W or Vip 500 or FSP 400W may not be enough.



Jripper said:


> And yes,what about the USB 3.0 problem?? :\
> I know that USB 3 isn't going mainstream for a while,but m expecting it to become mainstream in about 1 or 1,5 years.
> Is it backward compatible or will I have to change the motherboard again?



later get an addon USB3 + Sata 6Gbps card.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok,the amd official website shows that there are 3 proccy's of the X3 series though.
440 @ 3 Ghz @ 4.5-5k
435 @ 2.9 Ghz  @ 3.7k(acc to the local vendor)
425 @ 2.7 Ghz  @ 3.4k(acc. to local dealer).

Since the local prices are usually lower than the MRP,should I opt for a 440 in lieu of a 435 "IF" it comes within my budget??

I am buying in may and I wanna know all the options I have before barging in and buying.Hence the million questions that I am asking. 

Sorry,if all these questions are bothering ya fella's.

BTW @sam,thanks for the post regarding the MSI and Usb 3 query.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Ok,the amd official website shows that there are 3 proccy's of the X3 series though.
> 440 @ 3 Ghz @ 4.5-5k
> 435 @ 2.9 Ghz  @ 3.7k(acc to the local vendor)
> 425 @ 2.7 Ghz  @ 3.4k(acc. to local dealer).
> ...



get 435. seriously. for price of 440, you getting is X4 620 @ 2.6Ghz. which you can OC just in flick of finger past 3Ghz.

also price usually high. not low. depends on the greedy vendors 

well, better clear all questions & doubts. than buying something & it turn out to be not what you wanted. 

no problem buddy. just helping u out 

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

ok read this: AMD readies four new Athlons. just know new proccy =  price cut on the successors. best example is X4 635. it got introduced, X4 630 plunged in the 4.*k price range (without tax).


----------



## Jripper (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah.I hate vendors. >.<

A guy actually showed me DDR3 RAM @ 1333 Mhz for 4.5k!!
:O


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Ok,the amd official website shows that there are 3 proccy's of the X3 series though.
> 440 @ 3 Ghz @ 4.5-5k
> 435 @ 2.9 Ghz  @ 3.7k(acc to the local vendor)
> 425 @ 2.7 Ghz  @ 3.4k(acc. to local dealer).
> ...


hey go for 435 dude
seriously
around 1k for just 100mhz speed
no way


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Yeah.I hate vendors. >.<
> 
> A guy actually showed me DDR3 RAM @ 1333 Mhz for 4.5k!!
> :O



WTF. was it 2Gb? or 4Gb? i guess its 2gb from your reaction. if so should have laughed at his face.



piyush120290 said:


> hey go for 435 dude
> seriously
> around 1k for just 100mhz speed
> no way



actually X3 440 based on new stepping. so OC very well, like the new 635. but from a budget point of view. *WASTAGE OF HARD EARNED MONEY*. who wants pay 1k more just to get a piece of silicon that just OC more. at stock 100Mhz more. seriously, its madness to even think about those chips as it is to get i3.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 2, 2010)

^
Lol..yeah I've decided on the 435 for now. 

BTW that was 2 GB of RAM.
And yeah,I did laugh at his face.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

Jripper said:


> BTW that was 2 GB of RAM.
> And yeah,I did laugh at his face.



well done. maybe he have fooled lots of peoples so tried on u2. failed.


----------



## happy20b (Apr 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> you missed something. acc to u:
> 
> 1st option: 4th core unlocked.
> 2nd option: 4th core + L3 cache unlocked.
> ...



Chance of L3 getting unlocked is very less ryt ? How can i try it with my x4 630 and v-evo MOBO


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Chance of L3 getting unlocked is very less ryt ? How can i try it with my x4 630 and v-evo MOBO



very less chance. showever AMD still sells proccys with faulty L3 cache as Athlon II X3 & X4s.

i not sure, but in BIOS u need to search ACC. turn it on. restart pc. so now if your proccy got L3 cache it'll show up in CPUz. if its faulty, you'll get BSOD error or maybe pc won't go into windows.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 2, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Chance of L3 getting unlocked is very less ryt ? How can i try it with my x4 630 and v-evo MOBO



you may well try to unlock its l3 cache.... if you are lucky enough it may unlock.... have to do some minute tweaking in voltage.... have to increase it very slowly.... but do it after getting briefed on exactly how to do it....


----------



## happy20b (Apr 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> very less chance. showever AMD still sells proccys with faulty L3 cache as Athlon II X3 & X4s.
> 
> i not sure, but in BIOS u need to search ACC. turn it on. restart pc. so now if your proccy got L3 cache it'll show up in CPUz. if its faulty, you'll get BSOD error or maybe pc won't go into windows.



Hmm AFIR ACC is enabled in my bios ( Ryt now i am in office  ) , and CPUZ doesnt show any enabled L3 C  .. and i have never got such errors .. I think ACC will be enabled by default in bios ..


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 3, 2010)

sorry man.... your athlon is not having any faulty l3 cache....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Hmm AFIR ACC is enabled in my bios ( Ryt now i am in office  ) , and CPUZ doesnt show any enabled L3 C  .. and i have never got such errors .. I think ACC will be enabled by default in bios ..



yours is a 100% pure Athlon II X4 proccy. without any defects or so. congrats.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 3, 2010)

BTW regarding the unlocking thing.
I know overclocking voids the warranty of a product.
Does this unlocking void warranty as well??

BTW how is the coolermaster GX 550W as a power supply??The digit review says it can pull dual GPU setups.
Just wanted to know(even though I won't be buying it)

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

And yes,err....I am a noob to overclocking.SO how exactly do I unlock the 4th core/L3 cache/both??

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

And oh yeah,I often download stuff at night,so the computer stays on almost on all nights.
Is there any way to turn off the GPU(5770 in this case)??
Otherwise all the power it will consume will go to waste and increase the damned electricity bills.:\


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 3, 2010)

> Jripper
> Pro/An---tagonist xD	 	Join Date: Dec 2009
> Location: Kolkata
> Posts: 37
> ...



for all yor overclocking doubts, go to this thread....

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125535


----------



## Jripper (Apr 3, 2010)

^
Actually I was asking something else.

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

Thanks nevertheless.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

Jripper said:


> BTW regarding the unlocking thing.
> I know overclocking voids the warranty of a product.
> Does this unlocking void warranty as well??



nope. unlocking won't damage proccy or any other thing but maybe your mood,if it fails to unlock 



> BTW how is the coolermaster GX 550W as a power supply??The digit review says it can pull dual GPU setups.
> Just wanted to know(even though I won't be buying it)



better than coolermaster Extreme Power 550W 



> And yes,err....I am a noob to overclocking.SO how exactly do I unlock the 4th core/L3 cache/both??



just turn ACC in bios to on/auto or whatever option is there. if you buying X2 & your Bios & ACC got option for unlocking individual cores, even better. you can unlock to X3 + L3. X4 + L3. or simply L3.



Jripper said:


> And oh yeah,I often download stuff at night,so the computer stays on almost on all nights.
> Is there any way to turn off the GPU(5770 in this case)??
> Otherwise all the power it will consume will go to waste and increase the damned electricity bills.:\



no tech of such kind. still no worry. the idle power of the ATI 5series so low, it won't impact hugely on electricity bill. just get a good rated PSU. 80%+. also Cool & Quite 3.0 will take care of your proccy. take WDC Green if you worry about HDD. lower voltage of ram. well, this should be enough.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 4, 2010)

just read its reviews.... it has been rated good.... but i dont know much about coolermaster psus....(especially after coolermaster extreme power series....)


----------



## Jripper (Apr 4, 2010)

@ sam and rahul
thanks mate(s). 

Hmm..let me think of some other questions to trouble you guys then.
xDD


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Jripper (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok m back wid a few more questions.
Does the MSI motherboard (MSI 785G-E3) have ports for my ancient CRT??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Ok m back wid a few more questions.
> Does the MSI motherboard (MSI 785G-E3) have ports for my ancient CRT??


better check on its website
i dont think it will support


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 6, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Ok m back wid a few more questions.
> Does the MSI motherboard (MSI 785G-E3) have ports for my ancient CRT??



you mean *MSI 785G E53*....

Back Panel I/O Ports 

- 1 x PS/2 keyboard or mouse
- 1 x 6 in 1 audio jack 
- 6 x USB 2.0 ports 

- 1 x RJ45 LAN jack
- 1 x optical SPDIF-out port
- 1 x eSATA port 
- 1 x DVI-D port
- 1 x Graphic Card port
- 1 x HDMI port 
- 1 x IEEE1394 port

*www.msi.com/uploads/Image/product_img/other/mainboard/backio/7596_back.jpg

it has a vga port for old CRTs....


----------



## Jripper (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh...thanks man.ou are a lifesaver.

But now my monitor is getting screwed as well I guess. 
The display is all distorted and the display is slipping to the bottom of the screen.It needs a few slaps to get it back to normal. :\

ANyone know what the problem might be??
I use an LG Flatron E700SH(17 inch)

Worst part is that all my upgrade plans will be thrown out of the drain if my monitor gets screwed. 
And I don't have any extra cash at the moment to buy a new LCD. Sighs...if only we could use the money trainers in real life.:\


----------



## Jripper (Apr 9, 2010)

BTW what is the average cost of a 790 based mobo??

P.S:- M too lazy too google.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2010)

Jripper said:


> BTW what is the average cost of a 790 based mobo??
> 
> P.S:- M too lazy too google.


790gx will cost u between 6.5-7.5k
790fx will cost u above 10k


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2010)

Jripper said:


> But now my monitor is getting screwed as well I guess.
> The display is all distorted and the display is slipping to the bottom of the screen.It needs a few slaps to get it back to normal. :\
> 
> ANyone know what the problem might be??
> ...



get your monitor repaired. i was too having same problem. later the condition got so bad, i once angrily smacked the monitor breaking it stand. repair cost me near 1k.



piyush120290 said:


> 790gx will cost u between 6.5-7.5k
> 790fx will cost u above 10k



790GX from Biostar avl for as low as 4.5k(1 Pcie X16 slot) or Biostar TA790GX A3+: 5.5k (crossfire supported & mosfet cooling.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> 790gx will cost u between 6.5-7.5k
> 790fx will cost u above 10k



mine msi 790gx-g65 costed rs 6.5k(abt 3 weeks back).... should get it under 6.3k....


----------



## Jripper (Apr 10, 2010)

@fellas above
thanks mates.
BTW I am getting my monitor fixed tommorow.Thankfully nothing has broke yet.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2010)

Jripper said:


> @fellas above
> thanks mates.
> BTW I am getting my monitor fixed tommorow.Thankfully nothing has broke yet.



my monitor stand still broken. however no problem from it, just can't turn monitor. the internal damage costed me 1k.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok monitor problem fixed tonight.
Cost me 0.3k...phew.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> 790GX from Biostar avl for as low as 4.5k(1 Pcie X16 slot) or Biostar TA790GX A3+: 5.5k (crossfire supported & mosfet cooling.


cool!!
but is it a good performer( Biostar TA790GX) as compare to other brands?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Ok monitor problem fixed tonight.
> Cost me 0.3k...phew.



0.3k? only? looks like u acted early so u payed less.



piyush120290 said:


> cool!!
> but is it a good performer( Biostar TA790GX) as compare to other brands?



thats something not good with bio. with Asus & MSI, you can OC the IGP from 700Mhz on 790GX or 500Mhz on 780G/785G to 1Ghz with very basic cooling. maybe installing a fan on side of cabby, thats all.

with bio, this poses a bit of problem. cause the heatsink not so good. on 790GX(same for 78*G) can't be OC much. maybe 800Mhz-900Mhz. that also when fan cooled. however, HD3300 @ 700Mhz, that also 4.3k, its a killer deal.

one board with better cooling is TA785G3 HD. its northbridge HS is better than other bio's crappy heatsinks (OC should be easy & fun). also got 128Mb DDR3 (other bio's got DDR2) Samsung Ram (good for OC). also the board looks cool. just looses to ECS Black Series 785G boards.

*img693.imageshack.us/img693/4558/a785ga11.jpg

only negative points are: 

1. solid caps only near proccy socket. rest electrolyte. 
2. a stupid FLOPPY port. no cooling for the Sideport memory. 
3. the sata ports are all facing up. & also a bit away from the side. install any midrange graphics card & 3 sata ports are rendered useless the very moment (hopefully 3 will be available).


----------



## Jripper (Apr 12, 2010)

@sam
Yeah I guess so.I was relieved when he said 300 bucks.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2010)

Jripper said:


> @sam
> Yeah I guess so.I was relieved when he said 300 bucks.



& i got one hell of scolding from dad


----------



## Jripper (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok I have need more clarification.
I heard a rumour on some forum that tha 785G AMD motherboard chipsets are actually capable of running DX10 games(just run though).
Someone even stated that they played assassin's creed1 on a 785 without a dedicated GPU(albeit with low settings). :O
Err...I don't know how much of this to trust...
Can ya fellas shed some light??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Ok I have need more clarification.
> I heard a rumour on some forum that tha 785G AMD motherboard chipsets are actually capable of running DX10 games(just run though).
> Someone even stated that they played assassin's creed1 on a 785 without a dedicated GPU(albeit with low settings). :O
> Err...I don't know how much of this to trust...
> Can ya fellas shed some light??


it is possible if user play on low details and resolution
4200 on-board gfx isn't that bad


----------



## Jripper (Apr 18, 2010)

I asked this question in some other thread,but I can't find that post. 
Anyways, wanted to know how many PCI slots does the MSI 785G-E53 have??
And what is the cost of a USB 3 add-on and a sata 6Gbps addon?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Ok I have need more clarification.
> I heard a rumour on some forum that tha 785G AMD motherboard chipsets are actually capable of running DX10 games(just run though).
> Someone even stated that they played assassin's creed1 on a 785 without a dedicated GPU(albeit with low settings). :O
> Err...I don't know how much of this to trust...
> Can ya fellas shed some light??



785G can run most games at 1024 X 768 @ mid/low settings. Crysis can be run at same resolution, low details. moreover as the IGP is highly OC friendly. so pushing the IGP past 800Mhz won't be much of a problem by cooling it with a fan. & at 800-1Ghz, coupled with a fast dual core. 2Gb ram, you can try out Crysis at 1024X768 @ high details also.



piyush120290 said:


> it is possible if user play on low details and resolution
> 4200 on-board gfx isn't that bad



OC the IGP & high resolution, low details will become a realty.



Jripper said:


> I asked this question in some other thread,but I can't find that post.
> Anyways, wanted to know how many PCI slots does the MSI 785G-E53 have??



PCI: 3(not sure). PCIe 2.0 X 16: 1. MSI 770 board however got 2 X Pcie X 16 slot. 



Jripper said:


> And what is the cost of a USB 3 add-on and a sata 6Gbps addon?



for now its around 1.2-1.7k. later down the line expect single 1.5k card supporting both USB 3.0 & SATA 6Gbps, sametime.


----------



## cyberzook (Apr 19, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Anyways, wanted to know how many PCI slots does the MSI 785G-E53 have??


• 1 PCI Express x16 slot (PCI Express Bus SPEC V2.0 compliant) 
• 3 PCI Express x1 slots
• 2 PCI slots, support 3.3V/ 5V PCI bus Interface.


*www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&prod_no=1899


----------



## Jripper (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmm....according to the site I can add a max of 16 GB RAM.
It has 4 RAM slots then??
However the specs say that it supports hybrid crossfire,but then there is only one PCI Express X 16 slot. :-0
And what is a PCI E Gen slot?? O__o


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 19, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Hmm....according to the site I can add a max of 16 GB RAM.
> It has 4 RAM slots then??
> However the specs say that it supports hybrid crossfire,but then there is only one PCI Express X 16 slot. :-0
> And what is a PCI E Gen slot?? O__o



hybrid crossfire means crossfiring the gpu with the in built hd 4200.... but it isn't of much use though....


----------



## Jripper (Apr 19, 2010)

^
aw crap. :\
Thanks for the info though. 

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

BTW are ye guys absolutely sure that the 785 board allows unlocking of 4th core??

The MSI website only shows that feature in the 790 board.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2010)

Jripper said:


> ^
> aw crap. :\
> Thanks for the info though.
> 
> ...



it got that option a well. 4th core unlocking very much available in all 785G & 790GX boards.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 19, 2010)

all msi 785 boards support acc.... it means they support unlocking of cores....



> *hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1454290



he did it....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> all msi 785 boards support acc.... it means they support unlocking of cores....
> 
> 
> 
> he did it....



its a feature almost all tech conscious buyers seek before buying an AMD mobo nowadays. leaving it out is like giving yourself a good punch. even the Biostar TA785G3+ support it. it cost only 3.8k.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay.Finally going in for they buy tommorow. WIll just buy mobo+proccy+Ram tommorow.
Will wait a little for drop in prices of gfx cards.Till then I'll have to do with the onboard graphics of the 785. 
I guess the pre-diwali time will be ideal to buy a graphics card.

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------

And yeah I hope the processor supports the new hexa cores coming out. \m/

---------- Post added at 08:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------

*www.slashgear.com/asus-m4-motherbo...patibility-now-we-just-need-the-cpus-2679215/

The 785 chipset will not support X6's??


Thats sad. (
Reply soon guys.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Okay.Finally going in for they buy tommorow. WIll just buy mobo+proccy+Ram tommorow.
> Will wait a little for drop in prices of gfx cards.Till then I'll have to do with the onboard graphics of the 785.
> I guess the pre-diwali time will be ideal to buy a graphics card.
> 
> ...


*www.maximumpc.com/article/news/its_official_amd_confirms_hexacore_thuban_cpu


----------



## Jripper (Apr 23, 2010)

Cheerio. 

Thanks.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Cheerio.
> 
> Thanks.


no probs
just do make sure u'll give feedback when u buy 1


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 23, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Yeah.I hate vendors. >.<
> 
> A guy actually showed me DDR3 RAM @ 1333 Mhz for 4.5k!!
> :O



Man, the corsair DDR3 1333MHz 2GB RAM box shows 4900, but it is sold at 3100


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Man, the corsair DDR3 1333MHz 2GB RAM box shows 4900, but it is sold at 3100



valid for mobos also.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 23, 2010)

mine msi 790gx-g65 has an mrp of 7.9k but i got it for 6.6k....


----------



## asingh (Apr 23, 2010)

Eerrrmm...are you guys new to India. Apart from FMCG all packaging I have seen since I could read --> printed price <> verbally quoted price. That is a price the company slaps on, but the dealer will sell at his own whim, depending on market conditions, product specification, company standards, supply chain. TVs, ACs, refrigerators, mobile boxes..its all the same: price will not match the print.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> mine msi 790gx-g65 has an mrp of 7.9k but i got it for 6.6k....



i know. however is it valid for graphics card?


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i know. however is it valid for graphics card?



didnt understand what you meant....???? which gpu???? 3300????


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> didnt understand what you meant....???? which gpu???? 3300????



i mean is the same valid for graphics card as well? discrete one. not the IGP stuff. never bought a graphics card so not have much idea.


----------



## asingh (Apr 23, 2010)

^^
What is valid for what. Reiterate..?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ he is asking that is it true for gfx card too that the vendors sell these cards at lower cost than the printed one (just like the motherboards as Rahul007 said)?


----------



## asingh (Apr 23, 2010)

It is not a matter of low/high. That price is erroneous. It absolutely has no reference. I have seen boxes with prices and then the same sold above or below. It is based on other factors, which I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 23, 2010)

^
Yeah graphics card are sold at lower prices than the MRP as well depending upon the conditions.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 24, 2010)

OK 2 quick queries to which I need some quick answers. 
1.) Which brand's DDR3 RAM will perform better due to latency and all that. Kingston or transcend?

2.) Does the MSI 785G-E53 have an inbuilt lan card in it?+


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2010)

Jripper said:


> OK 2 quick queries to which I need some quick answers.
> 1.) Which brand's DDR3 RAM will perform better due to latency and all that. Kingston or transcend?
> 
> 2.) Does the MSI 785G-E53 have an inbuilt lan card in it?+


regarding ur LAN query
*www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodmbspec&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=1899

cant say on ur RAM query
they both perform pretty close


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Which brand's DDR3 RAM will perform better due to latency and all that. Kingston or transcend?



Depends on the RAM model. Its like saying, which is better Sony or Panasonic. Model and needs define the performance.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 26, 2010)

Bought the motherboard and processor and DDR3 ram(2GB kingston).
Just got the system running.Will post review and pics soon.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Bought the motherboard and processor and DDR3 ram(2GB kingston).
> Just got the system running.Will post review and pics soon.


congrats
w8ing for ur pics
(i mean ur rig's pics)


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 26, 2010)

waiting....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2010)

come on buddy. how much it takes click few pics, upload them & post the link here?


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 27, 2010)

well in the meantime, let me upload my pics....(i forgot to do it)


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 27, 2010)

well these were taken just after assembling my pc so wire management wasn't done....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2010)

@rahul
@1st pic-It is of facebook...   right?
@2nd pic-Yaar khana to kha leta(hame pata he ki td forums addictive he...fir bhi)


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 27, 2010)

yup.... its of fb.... how do you know???? are you in my friendlist????

td is very addictive indeed.... hehe


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> yup.... its of fb.... how do you know???? are you in my friendlist????
> 
> td is very addictive indeed.... hehe


i guessed it by looking at the interface


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @2nd pic-Yaar khana to kha leta(hame pata he ki td forums addictive he...fir bhi)



 mom ne nehi chillaya? "rahul, kahana kha le" 

& use Google Chrome. faster than opera. NO TO IE8.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 27, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> well in the meantime, let me upload my pics....(i forgot to do it)



cool set up,

offtopic/ just asking do you live in govt. quarters


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 28, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> cool set up,
> 
> offtopic/ just asking do you live in govt. quarters



yup.... my father is a govt employee....



> use Google Chrome. faster than opera. NO TO IE8.



i use opera now....



> mom ne nehi chillaya? "rahul, kahana kha le"



bahut baar....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

help me guyz
come here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=270


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> cool set up,
> 
> offtopic/ just asking do you live in govt. quarters



how u know that? he lives in govt quarter? 



rahul.007 said:


> i use opera now....



used many browsers. Chrome best, for GPRS--->PC. however crashes as soon as i try upload pics or file online. even email.



rahul.007 said:


> bahut baar....



and don't show your mom your facebook friend's list. she'll shout "rahul, yah sub larkia kaun hain? ". 



piyush120290 said:


> help me guyz
> come here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=270



piyush turned into spammer


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 28, 2010)

^ seeing the door, I concluded


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 28, 2010)

govt doors are quite distinguishable cauz of there killer looks....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 28, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> govt doors are quite distinguishable cauz of there killer looks....



lol..........


----------



## Jripper (Apr 29, 2010)

SOrry for the hewge(hugee) delay friends. :\
Damn BSNL had some problems with the lines.So couldn't come online for the last few days. 

ANyways,the pics are ready.Will post by tomorrow. 
(Would have posted now itself,but have a project to finish. :\)

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

*huge

I meant huge.not "hugee"


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2010)

Jripper said:


> *huge
> 
> I meant huge.not "hugee"


add one "s" at the end to it


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> add one "s" at the end to it



:C_baby:


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> :C_baby:



quite rite....


----------



## Jripper (Apr 30, 2010)

*i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/msi-785g-e53-tn2.jpg
*i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/DSCN0679.jpg
*i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/DSCN0680.jpg
*i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/DSCN0684.jpg
*i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/DSCN0686.jpg

There ya go. 

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------

Oops the first picture is not of my board.
It was there with all the photos and uploaded it by mistake.
Anyways,the rest of the pics are mine.

BTW Love this motherboard.The HD 4200 in it is HOT(not literally  ).Just to give an idea.M playing assassin's creed(medium settings),GTA4(lowest settings),Burnout paradise(above medium settings ),STALKER(medium settings),FIFA 10(high).
And I also installed company of heroes(medium settings),Far Cry2(between low and medium settings).

Crysis left to try out. 

Anyways those games run without any hiccups.I was surprised that GTA4 was running. xD. I guess the extra core in the processor is helping things out a lot.Since I have a 32 bit win7 OS,can't use the entire 2GB of RAM.(1.75 is usable). :\
And the processor runs really cool.I have been running it since last night(2 am when I set downloads),I played GTA 4 and assassins creed in the morning for over 5 hours.And the processor refuses to go above 50 degrees(49 actually). B-)
And idle time temperatures are 35-38 degrees.
Haven't tried unlocking 4th core yet.  (Worried that trying it will void warranty X__x)

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------

BTW is that 50 degrees temperature normal??
(I think it is since I have been running it for over 12 hours continously.

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

P.S:-I checked the temperatures right now though.Will obtain readings when I shut down the PC and open it again after say 5-6 hours.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2010)

A 32 bit OS can use 2 GB of ram. Actually it can use up to 3.23 GB of it (calculate 2^32 bit and convert it to Gigabyte). 1.75 GB is coming because, I think 256 MB of your system memory has been allocated for your 4200 IGP. Check the Bios. Your IGP is having 128 MB of memory, but when required can use up to 512 MB of your system memory.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2010)

Jripper said:


> *i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/msi-785g-e53-tn2.jpg
> *i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/DSCN0679.jpg
> *i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/DSCN0680.jpg
> *i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/DSCN0684.jpg
> ...



post as pictures, not as links.



Jripper said:


> Anyways those games run without any hiccups.I was surprised that GTA4 was running. xD. I guess the extra core in the processor is helping things out a lot.Since I have a 32 bit win7 OS,can't use the entire 2GB of RAM.(1.75 is usable). :\



try OC the IGP to 700-800Mhz. it'll run cool. so no worry about mobo going bad. you maybe able play games at mid settings. all games.



Cilus said:


> A 32 bit OS can use 2 GB of ram. Actually it can use up to 3.23 GB of it (calculate 2^32 bit and convert it to Gigabyte). 1.75 GB is coming because, I think 256 MB of your system memory has been allocated for your 4200 IGP. Check the Bios. Your IGP is having 128 MB of memory, but when required can use up to 512 MB of your system memory.



true. however E53 got no sideport. so the Mobo using system memory. however as the HD4200 not as good as graphics card GPU, 256Mb shared memory enough.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 30, 2010)

*s757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/?action=view&current=DSCN0679.jpg&newest=1
*s757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/?action=view&current=DSCN0680.jpg&newest=1
*s757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/?action=view&current=DSCN0684.jpg&newest=1
*s757.photobucket.com/albums/xx218/Sap_Bhadra/?action=view&current=DSCN0686.jpg&newest=1



---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------

WTH can anyone see the pics?? :O


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 30, 2010)

buddy system pics not just mother board in different stills .............


----------



## ruturaj3 (Apr 30, 2010)

My friend brought Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz and Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3 for 10.6k .
Is it possible to unlock core, if yes then how and will it void warranty ?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 30, 2010)

ruturaj3 said:


> My friend brought Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz and Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3 for 10.6k .
> Is it possible to unlock core, if yes then how and will it void warranty ?



I don't think it has more hidden  cores, however you can overclock the cpu.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 30, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> I don't think it has more hidden  cores, however you can overclock the cpu.



or try and unlock its 6 mb l3 cache.... (only if you are lucky enough....)


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2010)

just wait 3-4 months. purchase a Phenom II X2. turn ACC on. and VOILA >>> Phenom II X6. no kidding friends. what will AMD do of the defective X6's? sell them as X4 or maybe even as X2's. cause there won't be any X5 (why? ask MAD. sorry i mean AMD). X3 is phased out & no more in production.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> just wait 3-4 months. purchase a Phenom II X2. turn ACC on. and VOILA >>> Phenom II X6. no kidding friends. what will AMD do of the defective X6's? sell them as X4 or maybe even as X2's. cause there won't be any X5 (why? ask MAD. sorry i mean AMD). X3 is phased out & no more in production.



you mean from now on people would be getting phenom II*6 rather than II*4 after buying II*2 and unlocking it!!!! what a wonderful thought my friend.... "tumhare muh main ghee-shakkar"....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> you mean from now on people would be getting phenom II*6 rather than II*4 after buying II*2 and unlocking it!!!! what a wonderful thought my friend.... "tumhare muh main ghee-shakkar"....



as far as i know, there will be some X4's with AMD Turbo (thuban with 2 cores disabled). so they will surely unlock. hope some X2's unlock all the way to X5's or maybe X6's.


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> as far as i know, there will be some X4's with AMD Turbo (thuban with 2 cores disabled). so they will surely unlock. hope some X2's unlock all the way to X5's or maybe X6's.


itne khush mat ho yaar tum sab(par kaash aisa ho jaye)
its AMD
they wont let their sales to drop down due to this fact


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> itne khush mat ho yaar tum sab(par kaash aisa ho jaye)
> its AMD
> they wont let their sales to drop down due to this fact



in 2008-2009 it came up, AMD will file for bankruptcy. their processor sales were so down. also their graphics card (3 series) were going crashing down. now after 2years, AMD taken fight to Nvidia's camp. and preparing to fight Intel in their own home, which already started with 6 cores for just 4 figure INR.

and good news is that, before Nvidia's fermi freely available, AMD will be back with Norther Islands, their Evergreen GPU's successor.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 1, 2010)

> in 2008-2009 it came up, AMD will file for bankruptcy. their processor sales were so down. also their graphics card (3 series) were going crashing down. now after 2years, AMD taken fight to Nvidia's camp. and preparing to fight Intel in their own home, which already started with 6 cores for just 4 figure INR.
> 
> and good news is that, before Nvidia's fermi freely available, AMD will be back with Norther Islands, their Evergreen GPU's successor.



but i must also say that the main factor due to which amd sales went up were these defective proccy's....(athlon II*2, II*3, phenom II*2, II*3)


----------



## Jripper (May 1, 2010)

^
Lol.thats a big factor IMO.
Imagine buying a dual or tri core only to unlock it to a quad. cheers.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 1, 2010)

Jripper said:


> ^
> Lol.thats a big factor IMO.
> Imagine buying a dual or tri core only to unlock it to a quad. cheers.



imagine???? *PEOPLE BROUGHT THESE PROCCY'S TO DO UNLOCKING OF CORES*


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2010)

may be thats the reason of AMD's success


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

already value proccy. add to it, u can get extra cores by wasting just 5min of your life (turning ACC in bios).


----------



## Jripper (May 2, 2010)

^
I said imagine to literally imagine the happiness of the success that peole achieved by doing this.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 2, 2010)

Jripper said:


> ^
> I said imagine to literally imagine the happiness of the success that peole achieved by doing this.



ooohhh.... got it.... hehe


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> already value proccy. add to it, u can get extra cores by wasting just 5min of your life (turning ACC in bios).


so should i go for phenom 550 instead of athlon 630 and unlock the 2 cores left?
man is it 100% successful?
please u gotta tell me this


----------



## rahul.007 (May 2, 2010)

it isnt 100% successful but it is 90% successful.... even if it doesnt unlock to *4, it would unlock to *3 almost surely....


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

^^then what should look for?
545?
550?
555?
i'm asking this because of heating issues after unlocking

also which mobos are best suited for unlocking
iheard ECS making unlockers going wild


----------



## asingh (May 2, 2010)

^^
IFFFF..you want a Quad 100%, buy it. Do not risk the unlock, there are cases of it failing. Then you will have to sell it, or make do with what you have. 2-3 cores. Your choice. I would definately go with the former.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> IFFFF..you want a Quad 100%, buy it. Do not risk the unlock, there are cases of it failing. Then you will have to sell it, or make do with what you have. 2-3 cores. Your choice. I would definately go with the former.


then i would definitely go on the safer side


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^then what should look for?
> 545?
> 550?
> 555?
> ...



if u going for X2 BE. go for X2 555 + a good mobo. don't go for Bio*, ECS, and all cheapo mobos. after unlock, u'll need more voltage + heat generated will be more. so i'll suggest get X4 630 + any sub 5k mobo.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if u going for X2 BE. go for X2 555 + a good mobo. don't go for Bio*, ECS, and all cheapo mobos. after unlock, u'll need more voltage + heat generated will be more. so i'll suggest get X4 630 + any sub 5k mobo.


couple of months ago i was giving all sort of recommendations 
and when it comes to my own rig, i'm got confused here
so suggest me a good 5k 785 based mobo


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> couple of months ago i was giving all sort of recommendations
> and when it comes to my own rig, i'm got confused here
> so suggest me a good 5k 785 based mobo



if u into unlocking, MSI is a good brand. gigabyte is out of question as it cost close to 6k. 

if going for X4 630, u may look for board based on AMD 870X. its a 880G without the mGPU. everything same. cost same, however u'll be getting Crossfire (not in all boards). bad part, Crossfire runs at X16 + X4 mode. Biostar have released 2 870X board. look for them. not to mention, looks uber sexy


----------



## Jripper (May 3, 2010)

I have a nagging question thats been bothering me.
I saw on an X3 435 review video on the web that it runs at an idle temp of 37 degrees and goes to 45-47 on load.
However the 435 I bought  seems to run at 44-45 at idle and shoots upto 55 degrees(noticed this while playing assassins creed).
I even noticed 67 degrees once.However it switched down to 53 degrees as soon as it went up to 67. 

What could be the problem??
I know my cabinet is one of the crappiest cabinets one could find in the market,but I have done a pretty good job with the cable management. 

So is this 55-57 degrees temperature under load normal?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

thats very much normal - don't forget we live in India- now summer, every where except in high altitudes , the temp is around 40C and ambient room temps especially facing east and west always exposed to direct sunlight would 35-38C min...........


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2010)

Jripper said:


> I have a nagging question thats been bothering me.
> I saw on an X3 435 review video on the web that it runs at an idle temp of 37 degrees and goes to 45-47 on load.
> However the 435 I bought  seems to run at 44-45 at idle and shoots upto 55 degrees(noticed this while playing assassins creed).
> I even noticed 67 degrees once.However it switched down to 53 degrees as soon as it went up to 67.
> ...



apply good TIM & run your pc without cabby, with AC set on 23-25degree. u'll get the same reading reviewers gets during testing. don't worry. its normal. simply buy a good thermal grease & apply. and see load temp go down by as much as 8-10degree. not sure about idea temp(do ideal temp really matters?).


----------



## Jripper (May 4, 2010)

Thanks.

By the way it rained here a lot last night and temperatures here are really cool this morning. 

I checked the cpu temp
It was around 39 degrees.So I guess you guys were right. cheerio.


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if u into unlocking, MSI is a good brand. gigabyte is out of question as it cost close to 6k.
> 
> if going for X4 630, u may look for board based on AMD 870X. its a 880G without the mGPU. everything same. cost same, however u'll be getting Crossfire (not in all boards). bad part, Crossfire runs at X16 + X4 mode. Biostar have released 2 870X board. look for them. not to mention, looks uber sexy


they are damn good
TA870+ is a ATX board but what about the other one?
i didnt got more info on that 
can u give me a nice link

also the prices and do u think they will outperform 785 based mobo?


----------

